# I wanna make panties wet by pimping my RG1527 - Help me!



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have a RG1527 which I want to make look more classy. I'm thinking of installing a pickguard but I have no idea what color would suit it best. I already took out the stock knobs. 

There are two things I need your help with.

1. I'm gonna change the pickups to white Dimarzios - Tell me which models? I love Evolution's on 6 stringers, not too keen on the CL/LF combo. I want something that's "airy" and "breathy" if that makes any sense. 
The guitar is currently equipped with a Blaze Custom in the bridge and Air Norton in the neck. I would definitely want something a bit different to replace them with.

2. What colour should the pickguard be? I don't want crazy neon colors.

Here's a shot of how the guitar looks now:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 20, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a RG1527 which I want to make look more classy. I'm thinking of installing a pickguard but I have no idea what color would suit it best. I already took out the stock knobs.
> 
> ...



Go for a Drop Sonic. It is less output than the CrunchLab and a bit more articulate. 

If you are keeping the black body colour, go for a classy white pearl pickguard.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Apr 20, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Go for a Drop Sonic. It is less output than the CrunchLab and a bit more articulate.
> 
> If you are keeping the black body colour, go for a classy white pearl pickguard.



White Pearl would bring that classic look for sure.

PS Awesome axe, id love one of these bad girls.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't think D-Sonic would suit my needs, I've heard and tried it and didn't really like it. Anyone have any opinions on the Evolution 7 pups? I love the six string version and wonder if those sound close enough.

White pearl would rock, is there anyone in Europe who makes pickguards? Or anyone here who owns one and would be willing to sell?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 20, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> I don't think D-Sonic would suit my needs, I've heard and tried it and didn't really like it. Anyone have any opinions on the Evolution 7 pups? I love the six string version and wonder if those sound close enough.
> 
> White pearl would rock, is there anyone in Europe who makes pickguards? Or anyone here who owns one and would be willing to sell?



The Evo pickups, both 6 and 7, are full and fat. That's all there is to say about it. 

And as to where to get it, I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## LetsMosey (Apr 20, 2013)

White pearl might clash with the white pickups and may not make the white bobbins stand out as much as you'd probably like. I'd probably opt for the white pickups, but maybe a mirror pickguard -- maybe a silver mirror, or dark purple or green mirror or something like that. Something that still stands out, but doesn't drown out the white pickup upgrade.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm not dead set on getting white pups, whatever works, goes. I hear Jeannie's Pickguards makes nice pickguards, anyone willing to confirm? How about pickguard paradise?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 20, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> I'm not dead set on getting white pups, whatever works, goes. I hear Jeannie's Pickguards makes nice pickguards, anyone willing to confirm? How about pickguard paradise?



Well, you can always go for a black pearl pickguard. Will go good with any colour. I've heard a few bad things about Jeannie's, and Paradise is expensive. But mail them and do some research, you'll find all the information you need.


----------



## Bucketheadtwo (Apr 20, 2013)

EDIT: NVM. Just realized it's a 7-string HURR DURR.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 20, 2013)

Found a silver mirror pickguard for the guitar locally, I got seriously lucky. The previous owner had it installed on a 1527 aswell so it'll be a fit. Now learning to use photoshop to make a mockup for you guys 
If I end up hating it, I can use it as a template and replace it with whatever I want. WIN-WIN?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, it would look exactly the same as the UV777, so a mockup isn't necessary


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 20, 2013)

Not unless I DO install white pups!  I'm a revolutionary genius, totally comparable to Einstein etc., yes? Mad scientist level 12387473.


----------



## HighPotency (Apr 20, 2013)

I have an RG7421 with an Evo 7 in the bridge and Blaze 7 neck pickup (interesting choice since the evo is lower output than the blaze). It's a great combination imo. The Blaze is full and open sounding without being overbearing which I find the LiquiFire tends to be, and the Evo 7 is articulate but with a high output that helps to push the preamp section of my JSX. Whenever I plug in another guitar to my amp, it doesn't have the same clean aggressiveness that I get with the Evo 7.

EDIT: Actually after typing that I wonder if the Evo is actually the neck pickup and the Blaze is the bridge pickup.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 20, 2013)

Since you're going white pickups, why not a white pearl pickguard? Also, have you considered zebra bobbins? Me gusta zebra bobbins.

Don't overlook the DiMarzio PAF 7s, also. Great pickups.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 20, 2013)

O DEAR GAWD, I`m blind.........


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Apr 20, 2013)

HighPotency said:


> ...evo is lower output than the blaze...
> 
> EDIT: Actually after typing that I wonder if the Evo is actually the neck pickup and the Blaze is the bridge pickup.



derp.

Evo is rated @ 420 mV, while the Blaze neck is 280 mV.
Having owned both, I can definitely confirm that the Evo is MUCH hotter than the Blaze bridge AND Blaze neck.

That being said, they DO make a great combo with Evo in the bridge and Blaze in the neck.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 21, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Since you're going white pickups, why not a white pearl pickguard? Also, have you considered zebra bobbins? Me gusta zebra bobbins.
> 
> Don't overlook the DiMarzio PAF 7s, also. Great pickups.



How would you describe the PAF 7's, I've never tried those. I suppose they could be pretty nice for what I do, I don't really play that much metal. At least not anymore.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 21, 2013)

K3V1N SHR3DZ said:


> derp.
> 
> Evo is rated @ 420 mV, while the Blaze neck is 280 mV.
> Having owned both, I can definitely confirm that the Evo is MUCH hotter than the Blaze bridge AND Blaze neck.
> ...



That combo sounds interesting aswell. The Evo doesn't overpower the Blaze neck too much, huh? I like Evo's and Blaze's so heck, this is something I might wanna look into.


----------



## Suitable (Apr 21, 2013)

Wet panties come from how you use your fingertips... Not how your guitar looks...


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 21, 2013)

Nah, you're wrong. It comes from how the guitar looks.


----------



## teleofseven (Apr 21, 2013)

well. make cavities for water cartridges. then you need to make a mechanism that is operated by a pressure plate or a button, that releases the contents of one of those water cartridges and loads the next one. kinda like a gun.

THAT would make pants wet each time you place that guitar on a lap.

(this is a joke, no harm intended)


----------



## wilch (Apr 21, 2013)

Squeeze trigger to wet panties! No guitar mods required 







*edit: teleofseven had a similar idea as me. Water wet*

whoops. 

(also, no harm intended)


----------



## Pooluke41 (Apr 21, 2013)

Nooo!

Green Pickguard!


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 21, 2013)

Haha, great ideas guys! That Super Soaker rocks so hard, why didn't I think of that! 

I'm trying to decide between these three pickup sets:

- Blaze in the bridge and Blaze neck in the neck
- Evo 7 in the bridge and Blaze neck in the neck
- Paf 7 in both positions

How do those sound to you guys? As the pickups will be white, would you go with chrome, gold or black pole pieces?


----------



## wilch (Apr 21, 2013)

Evo + Blaze. Black pole pieces.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 21, 2013)

wilch said:


> Evo + Blaze. Black pole pieces.



Just sent email to the local Dimarzio dealer, after some research I decided to go with your suggestion. And if I hate the combination, I can always get rid of either one and replace it. Thanks. 

BTW, the super soaker photo was so awesome I had to steal it and make it my avatar.


----------



## Suitable (Apr 21, 2013)

What about some "spinner" tone and vol knobs like those mag wheels you see on fully sic automobiles?


----------



## wilch (Apr 22, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> Just sent email to the local Dimarzio dealer, after some research I decided to go with your suggestion. And if I hate the combination, I can always get rid of either one and replace it. Thanks.
> 
> BTW, the super soaker photo was so awesome I had to steal it and make it my avatar.



hehe, very cool man . When I saw your photo after reading the thread title I just had to. 

I reckon the white pup's with your white knobs and switch will look classy but not blingy (would bling too much with chrome pole pieces, I think anyway).


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 23, 2013)

Update on my mod project. Pickguard on teh way. 666. It's gonna be business time. Very soon. Yes.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 23, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> Update on my mod project. Pickguard on teh way. 666. It's gonna be business time. Very soon. Yes.



What did you decide on?


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 23, 2013)

I decided to go with a silver mirror pickguard. Found one for really, really cheap and I've been facinated to combine silver mirror with white pickups and knobs. If it looks like shit... Well, no idea


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 23, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> I decided to go with a silver mirror pickguard. Found one for really, really cheap and I've been facinated to combine silver mirror with white pickups and knobs. If it looks like shit... Well, no idea



It's good those pickguards are shit cheap. And then go with a silver/black pearl pickguard. Seriously, everything looks fancy with black pearl pickguards.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha, true, true. Part of my decision was due to finding a silver mirror pickguard locally for way less than half the price of a new one from pretty much anywhere. But when I get it and see how crappy it is I'll get a black pearl. Then I can switch back and forth when ever I feel like it. Maybe. Unlikely.


----------



## wilch (Apr 24, 2013)

A clear one would also be cool. I put a clear pickguard on my RG421 because I hate pickup rings.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah, pickup rings are kinda gay. I have an RG320FM and I actually like it a lot apart from the pickup rings, yuck.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

Update!

My pickguard just arrived, didn't screw it on yet but wanted to take a photo:





Still waiting for the pickups.


----------



## Suitable (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like a fender now...


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

Suitable said:


> Looks like a fender now...



Well, that ain't a bad thing IMO. I love Fenders.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

Another shot with the original knobs.





Which style looks better? White pups and knobs or black?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 30, 2013)

Original knobs all the way... Gives it a feeling of togetherness, while the white strat knobs and switch tip make it seem like that was just what you had lying around, IMO. (and I don't think white pups would lessen this effect either)


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

I personally like the strat knobs but they don't really fit the guitar as it is. Neither would the white pups. I have two of these RG's and I might aswell get this one refinished as I'm not gonna let it go. I love the guitar to shreds so why not make it look wilder?  So, I came up with a crazy idea of taking this guitar to somehow who knows how to give it a refinish. 

Here comes the burning question: What color would make panties wet?
And: Am I a total dildo for doing something like that?


----------



## Suitable (Apr 30, 2013)

I do like that second pic a lot better! I hate pickguards but that kinda looks alright . Heaps better than the strat look IMHO ...


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

Suitable said:


> I do like that second pic a lot better! I hate pickguards but that kinda looks alright . Heaps better than the strat look IMHO ...



I don't know why but I have always loved pickguards. They can give almost any guitar a nice, classy look.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 30, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> I personally like the strat knobs but they don't really fit the guitar as it is. Neither would the white pups. I have two of these RG's and I might aswell get this one refinished as I'm not gonna let it go. I love the guitar to shreds so why not make it look wilder?  So, I came up with a crazy idea of taking this guitar to somehow who knows how to give it a refinish.
> 
> Here comes the burning question: What color would make panties wet?
> And: Am I a total dildo for doing something like that?



What you could do: Refinish it snow white, with white pickups, flat black or white pickguard, white knobs. Classy as fuck.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 30, 2013)

2nd pic with the black knobs.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

YJGB said:


> What you could do: Refinish it snow white, with white pickups, flat black or white pickguard, white knobs. Classy as fuck.



If I had the balls to burn the guitar, I'd do this:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 30, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> If I had the balls to burn the guitar, I'd do this:



That's horrible. Sorry, but that is absolutely horrible


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

YJGB said:


> That's horrible. Sorry, but that is absolutely horrible



Haha, noooo! It's the coolest thing ever man! 

However, I'm not gonna burn a fantastic guitar to get that look. But I want something different than everybody else. Yes, I know mirror pickguards aren't unique or rare in any way.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 30, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> Haha, noooo! It's the coolest thing ever man!
> 
> However, I'm not gonna burn a fantastic guitar to get that look. But I want something different than everybody else. Yes, I know mirror pickguards aren't unique or rare in any way.



Mirror pickguards aren't that common. But completely white guitars are tha bomb.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Mirror pickguards aren't that common. But completely white guitars are tha bomb.



How about mirror pickguard + white? Gay?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 30, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> How about mirror pickguard + white? Gay?



I think that'll give a strange overall look to the guitar. Then go for a black pearl pickguard.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

YJGB said:


> I think that'll give a strange overall look to the guitar. Then go for a black pearl pickguard.



Found this when I googled for Ibanez RG mirror pickguard:





Personally I think that looks pretty damn good.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 30, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> Found this when I googled for Ibanez RG mirror pickguard:
> Personally I think that looks pretty damn good.



Then go for it! But keep in mind that the overall look of a guitar also gets affected by the colour of the pickups. So it'll probably look a lot different with the white pickups. But it can as well be just as good or even better.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Then go for it! But keep in mind that the overall look of a guitar also gets affected by the colour of the pickups. So it'll probably look a lot different with the white pickups. But it can as well be just as good or even better.



Yeah, true. If I don't like the white pups on this 1527, I can put them in my other one. It's a WIN-WIN situation now. Besides, I've always been a sucker for white guitars.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 30, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> Yeah, true. If I don't like the white pups on this 1527, I can put them in my other one. It's a WIN-WIN situation now. Besides, I've always been a sucker for white guitars.



Then what's holding you back? White is classy on guitars, I love it!


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Then what's holding you back? White is classy on guitars, I love it!



Nothing, but because I'm such a pussy I wanted to come here and beg for acceptance, haha. 

Sent an email to a couple of guys who might be up for the job. I'm getting pretty excited about this.

Btw, any idea if it's possible to paint the headstock white but still keep the Ibanez Prestige logo intact?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 30, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> Nothing, but because I'm such a pussy I wanted to come here and beg for acceptance, haha.
> 
> Sent an email to a couple of guys who might be up for the job. I'm getting pretty excited about this.
> 
> Btw, any idea if it's possible to paint the headstock white but still keep the Ibanez Prestige logo intact?



A good luthier will be able. It's MOP, so they can just sand the logo down along with the paint and make a paper overlay so the white finish won't cover the logo.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeanie Pickguards > Pickguard Paradise... Be wary of the latter... They do good stuff and have more materials than Jeanie Pickguards, but their pickguards don't always fit in my experience. Jeanie Pickguards has refused to make pickguards for me before because they weren't sure whether or not they could produce what I asked for which is actually preferred when I'm frontin' cash for a "maybe."

Pickguard Paradise is also more expensive.

Mirrored pickguards get fingerprinted up REALLY easily too by the way. I think a W/B/W pickguard with black OR white pickups might look cool. Very simple and would keep the "classic" vibe. Since the knobs are already white, if you went with white pups it'd look very strat like.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

YJGB said:


> A good luthier will be able. It's MOP, so they can just sand the logo down along with the paint and make a paper overlay so the white finish won't cover the logo.



Great, I know a good luthier but I hope he isn't drowning in work at the moment. I know if someone would be able to make my guitar beautiful, it would be him. I can only hope for the best.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Jeanie Pickguards > Pickguard Paradise... Be wary of the latter... They do good stuff and have more materials than Jeanie Pickguards, but their pickguards don't always fit in my experience. Jeanie Pickguards has refused to make pickguards for me before because they weren't sure whether or not they could produce what I asked for which is actually preferred when I'm frontin' cash for a "maybe."
> 
> Pickguard Paradise is also more expensive.
> 
> Mirrored pickguards get fingerprinted up REALLY easily too by the way. I think a W/B/W pickguard with black OR white pickups might look cool. Very simple and would keep the "classic" vibe. Since the knobs are already white, if you went with white pups it'd look very strat like.



Thanks for the tip. I got this pickguard second hand from a loca guy and it's made by Jeannie's Pickguards and it fits perfectly. I paid like 15 for it so it was a steal.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry... Didn't read the majority of the thread and assumed it was a bit shorter before I posted. 

Jeanie Pickguards ftw... 

By the way I wasn't trying to bash PP. I've used them before in the past and had success, but it is more of a dice roll in my opinion.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 30, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Sorry... Didn't read the majority of the thread and assumed it was a bit shorter before I posted. :lo:
> 
> Jeanie Pickguards ftw...
> 
> By the way I wasn't trying to bash PP. I've used them before in the past and had success, but it is more of a dice roll in my opinion.



You know me, always in the front row when it gets to advice


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

Might aswell link this in here aswell: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12746897/shyboyshizz.mp3

That's how the guitar sounds through a Keeley DS-1 and Lepou LeXtac. I bet the new finish will make it sound even better, haha.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2013)

Just like racing decals add horsepower, right?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 30, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> Might aswell link this in here aswell: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12746897/shyboyshizz.mp3
> 
> That's how the guitar sounds through a Keeley DS-1 and Lepou LeXtac. I bet the new finish will make it sound even better, haha.



Going the Satch way, are we? I like it.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Just like racing decals add horsepower, right?



Horsepower sounds awesome, can't dislike racing decals either.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Going the Satch way, are we? I like it.



The VAI way, that's a David Lee Roth song man. Vai used/uses DS-1 too, right?
Besides, Satch used two DS-1's didn't he? Not sure but I remember reading something like that.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 30, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> The VAI way, that's a David Lee Roth song man. Vai used/uses DS-1 too, right?
> Besides, Satch used two DS-1's didn't he? Not sure but I remember reading something like that.



Vai is practically Satch, since Vai was Satch's student  But I'm not so very much up to date with these kinds of music, I know a few Satch and Vai songs


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Vai is practically Satch, since Vai was Satch's student  But I'm not so very much up to date with these kinds of music, I know a few Satch and Vai songs



I think Vai was at his best when he was with Roth and Whitesnake. I love his solo stuff too, especially Passion & Warfare but Eat 'em and smile is probably one of my all time favorite records.


----------



## wilch (Apr 30, 2013)

white pups and strat knobs. (I dunno, I've always preferred the strat knobs. They feel better)


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Apr 30, 2013)

wilch said:


> white pups and strat knobs. (I dunno, I've always preferred the strat knobs. They feel better)



Exactly. I really like how they feel. They feel lighter and more responsive which really helps with volume swells.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (May 2, 2013)

Another update. Had some black strat style knobs in the drawer and wanted to try how the guitar looks with those. I think it's the best so far. Very Universe, but maybe the new paintjob will change that a bit


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 2, 2013)

A less gawdy universe...


----------



## Nahkaparoni (May 2, 2013)

Used the V-RG Builder, wanted to try the white:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (May 2, 2013)

Nahkaparoni said:


> Used the V-RG Builder, wanted to try the white:



And now with white pickups!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 2, 2013)

Not bad, man...


----------



## jordanky (May 3, 2013)

Looking good dude, I love projects like this! I did this with a 1527 a while back, fixed a couple of holes and refinished it in Inferno Orange. 

Before:





After:


----------



## metalmonster (May 4, 2013)

Inferno orange is ... holy shit , just give me your guitar already ! *in love*


----------

